# forces.ca updated?



## curious george (28 Oct 2012)

Went to the site and looked under "browse jobs".  All the check marks are gone.


----------



## JorgSlice (28 Oct 2012)

Looks like the CF is full.  ;D

It may have been an error, or, there really are no trades accepting applications at this time. Wouldn't surprise me if some green check marks pop up after Christmas when everyone goes back home from BMQ, realize how cushy civilian life is and then VR.


----------



## shogun506 (28 Oct 2012)

A lot of the trades that were checked green have already been full for months anyway, I guess they just decided to wait out and update them all at the same time.


----------



## alsbball (28 Oct 2012)

Sizzle said:
			
		

> It's November the CF is no longer accepting new applications for 2012. Wait until January 2013 and try again. The Recruiting Centers are now trying to clear the backlog of files they have for this year.



does this mean I will have to re-apply for 2013 (I just applied 1 week ago)? 
 ???


----------



## shogun506 (28 Oct 2012)

alsbball said:
			
		

> does this mean I will have to re-apply for 2013 (I just applied 1 week ago)?
> ???



Did you apply online or in person? If you applied online, chances are they will not send your papers to a recruiting centre. If you applied at a RC, they probably will not call you to arrange your processing until the new fiscal year is here.


----------



## brihard (28 Oct 2012)

Sizzle said:
			
		

> It's November the CF is no longer accepting new applications for 2012. Wait until January 2013 and try again. The Recruiting Centers are now trying to clear the backlog of files they have for this year.



'Sizzle' is not a serving member of the military, doesn't work in recruiting, and is not in a position to be saying such things. His comment, quoted, is inaccurate and has zero informative value. Call a recruiting center or visit one in person.

Sizzle: It is not useful for us to have non-members of the Forces giving out false information about recruiting. I don't care where you read it or who you heard it from; we have actual recruiters on this site. Please desist.


----------



## alsbball (28 Oct 2012)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> Did you apply online or in person? If you applied online, chances are they will not send your papers to a recruiting centre. If you applied at a RC, they probably will not call you to arrange your processing until the new fiscal year is here.



I originally went to a recruiting center and I asked them about a few areas that I would like to work as. I applied online as they told me to and 1 week ago I sent my documentation to North Bay. 

Since High School I have been dreaming of working for the CF but I needed my knee healed (2 years ago I had a knee injury). I am now at 100%   so I thought this would be a perfect time to apply. However if it takes a few months until my medical and basic training I will not complain as I understand that basic training will not be easy and the extra few months will help me improve my cardio and strength (I downloaded the beep test to practice every day... I used to run a level 11 and now I run level 7 so I need to improve).


----------



## gpear (28 Oct 2012)

I just applied last week in person at the recruiting centre & there were several trades still open at that time.  But if everything is actually closed then guess there's nothing to do but wait for now.

I did notice that the "in demand" red stars are still there, but not accepting applications.  Confusing.


----------



## ttlbmg (28 Oct 2012)

One thing to note on the website is that while there is still a legend indicating the red stars means in demand trades, it no longer indicates that green check marks mean trades that are currently accepting. 

TAKE THIS WITH A GRAIN OF SALT, this is merely my opinion, BUT...

Judging by the amount of disagreement between the website and the recruitment centers, it seems that the website was not keeping the most up to date and accurate information, which is not surprising, being that recruiting numbers change quickly, and there is not someone monitoring and updating the website on a daily basis. (imagine the amount of incoming and outgoing information coming from the many recruitment centers in Canada, in addition to the changes during and after basic training courses) To keep up with all of this would be a lofty job. It would not surprise me if they removed the information on what is and isn't accepting applications, in the hopes that people would contact their local recruitment centers to get the most up to date information. I have seen many posts of people unhappy with the differing information they have received from both the website and a recruitment center. (i.e. the website said this trade was open, but the recruitment center said it was closed) It might also encourage more people to apply for different trades and professions, rather than waiting for the website to tell them a trade or profession is open. (i.e. the website said that trade X was closed so I didn't apply and I missed me opportunity!) 

I always think if you want the most up to date information, real person beats the internet. Just my opinion...


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (28 Oct 2012)

This could be a good thing too. I have read many posts by applicants that have selected a trade because it was accepting applications just in hopes that they may get in sooner, rather then make their choices based on what they prefer to do for the rest of their lives.


----------



## agc (28 Oct 2012)

In demand would imply that the trade is understrength.  There may be enough applications submitted out there to achieve the SIP, however and Recruiting might not want any more before end FY.


----------



## brihard (28 Oct 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> I always think if you want the most up to date information, real person beats the internet. Just my opinion...



Your opinion is spot on on this one.


----------



## davidc538 (28 Oct 2012)

Judging by the pages markup it looks like they're in the process of changing the design or maybe just decided the green checkmark for accepting applications wasn't the best way to go.


----------



## KcCanada (29 Oct 2012)

Hey, I also checked the forces.ca website and noticed this as well. I finished my processing on the 9th of October. The Captain who interviewed me said, " Are we hiring at this moment no, But are we accepting applications yes. He said I would most likely receive a call in April but it could be earlier. The occupation I chose does not have any check marks now either.

Essentially, I am worried.

KC


----------



## alsbball (29 Oct 2012)

KcCanada said:
			
		

> Hey, I also checked the forces.ca website and noticed this as well. I finished my processing on the 9th of October. The Captain who interviewed me said, " Are we hiring at this moment no, But are we accepting applications yes. He said I would most likely receive a call in April but it could be earlier. The occupation I chose does not have any check marks now either.
> 
> Essentially, I am worried.
> 
> KC



If you were told you would be phoned, than most likely they will call you.... but dont take this from me as I am new at this too


----------



## shogun506 (29 Oct 2012)

I've been browsing job websites and I found Forces.ca advertising a huge amount of jobs on Talentegg.ca - all with the deadline to apply "2012-10-31". I don't understand why they're doing that considering A) none of these jobs are accepting applications, B) clicking these jobs just takes you to the Forces site. They make me scratch my head sometimes.


----------



## alsbball (29 Oct 2012)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> I've been browsing job websites and I found Forces.ca advertising a huge amount of jobs on Talentegg.ca - all with the deadline to apply "2012-10-31". I don't understand why they're doing that considering A) none of these jobs are accepting applications, B) clicking these jobs just takes you to the Forces site. They make me scratch my head sometimes.



The Canadian Goverment makes me scratch my head sometimes too..... I am starting to think that this is either a glitch or some other problem that is associated with the forces.ca website..... if you have questions just call the recruitment office as that woudl save your scalp from bleeding


----------



## JorgSlice (29 Oct 2012)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> I've been browsing job websites and I found Forces.ca advertising a huge amount of jobs on Talentegg.ca - all with the deadline to apply "2012-10-31". I don't understand why they're doing that considering A) none of these jobs are accepting applications, B) clicking these jobs just takes you to the Forces site. They make me scratch my head sometimes.



Wouldn't trust a non-Government source.


----------



## shogun506 (29 Oct 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Wouldn't trust a non-Government source.



Ah well I'm all processed up and just on the waiting list for spots to open in April so it makes no difference to me.


----------



## grantus (29 Oct 2012)

I noticed this today too, but I called the recruiting center main office in Ontario today before I had checked the site. The jobs are still open, so I wouldn't worry about it. My first thought when I saw the jobs page was that they're updating it. I also have to go to my local recruiting center tomorrow, so I'll find out more.


----------



## Sarah_H (1 Nov 2012)

I was at my local RC last week and I had a nice long talk with one of the guys there. He told me that most trades have filled up or are nearly filled for this fiscal year and advised me to begin my application process now any ways to get me "ahead of the pack." He told me that come late January/early February they will get their new numbers for for the next fiscal year and will know which trades will be open/closed/in-demand/competitive etc...


----------



## DAA (6 Nov 2012)

Okay, let me be the first to say....the forces.ca website with respect to "Open"/"In Demand" occupations, etc, is definitely NOT up to date!!!  Do not base your application on when positions come open.  Apply NOW so that your file is ready for processing.  If you wait, your at the back of the bus.....

In summary....don't wait for the CF to come to you.......


----------



## secondchance (9 Nov 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Apply NOW so that your file is ready for processing.


Some CFRCs close existing files people who did medical or CFAT because trades are closed and  there are no positions this year.
P.S. information from  one of Facebook group member - file was closed yesterday, November,8,2012


----------



## DAA (9 Nov 2012)

secondchance said:
			
		

> Some CFRCs close existing files people who did medical or CFAT because trades are closed and  there are no positions this year.
> P.S. information from  one of Facebook group member - file was closed yesterday, November,8,2012



Interesting.....usually once you have done the Med, CFAT, interview and been merit listed your pretty much on hold.  If your trade selections are closed, your file remains open for up to a year.  The only time a file is closed is if an applicant does not qualify for the chosen trades (ie; did not meet application cut-off scores, a low CFAT score or they seriously tank the interview) orthey may not be eligible for enrolment due to a variety of reasons.


----------



## secondchance (10 Nov 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Interesting.....usually once you have done the Med, CFAT, interview and been merit listed your pretty much on hold.  If your trade selections are closed, your file remains open for up to a year.
> The only time a file is closed is if an applicant does not qualify for the chosen trades (ie; did not meet application cut-off scores, a low CFAT score or they seriously tank the interview) or they may not be eligible for enrolment due to a variety of reasons.


In this case it was like that (quote from this person): 





> my file is being closed because there are no positions this year which I knew but all esle is fine in the file so I have to reapply again in next year.


  It means person can re-apply.It was not qualification or eligibility.
I had not exactly the same experience when I was doing my first time application in 2010.After security check (almost 1 year) I was waiting for CFAT/Med/Interview.But I got letter with the same information-  file is being closed because there are no positions this year.2  months later my file was re-opened and I had CFAT/Med/Interview .
May be it was closed because file didn't pass all steps -med, CFAT, interview and been merit listed? 
Of course you are right about "once you have done the Med, CFAT, interview and been merit listed your pretty much on hold.  If your trade selections are closed, your file remains open for up to a year. "
But in case if you are in process and waiting for medical/interview?


----------

